# 10 gallon low tech (Iwagumi?)



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

After much success on my high tech 45 gallon tank I've decided to try something smaller that would cost much less. I picked up a 10 gallon tank and de-rimmed the top only and also picked up some Aquasoil Malaya.Also added a coconut since I'm planning on adding a pair of Apistos . So this is what I have so far. 










What i still need:

Lighting: Im most likely going to use CFLs but don't know what wattage. What ever the wattage is i want to be able to grow a carpeting plant maybe glosso, ricca, or a type or hair grass. I'll also be using DIY CO2 and dosing ferts. 

Any help will truly be appreciated


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Help?


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (May 26, 2010)

very interested in trying something similar...cant wait to see your progression, will cherry shrimp work with apisto's?


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Liquid_Pyro said:


> very interested in trying something similar...cant wait to see your progression, will cherry shrimp work with apisto's?


The only shrimp that I know of that will work with Apistos are Amano shrimp ( specially ones that are larger in size ). After all Apistos are Cichlids and if it fits in their mouths they will eat it.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Ready the sticky in the lighting section about CFLs and I'm think of getting one 27W CFL. Would that provide enough light throughout the thank or should I get two bulbs with half the Wattage?


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Here's a DIY CFL light fixture I just made for about $25. 










I chose to go with two 19W 5000K CFL bulbs. There about 10" above the water. Would 5000K be enough or should i get 6500K. HD didn't have any so I would have to order them.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

5K will be fine, i've used 5k bulbs in the past and have had success.


----------

